# Stolen yak



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Father Days 2:45am 8' Pelican Break kayak (orange w/ some red) was stolen off my front porch on Highland Avenue in Springfield. Both thieves was white,one was 17-24yrs old & the other one was 10-12yrs old. I chased the bastards naked from the waist down but they had too big of a head start & my junk was out in the open so I had to quit running. Unless they take my numbers off on both sides will be OH906EH.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

They've been on my block before, probably even on my porch. Only way you could have known it was there, had piece of 5/8ths plywood always leaned up against it. Couldn't even see it really and at night there's no way in hell someone would've been able to see it. I heard them drop the plywood and that's why I got up & looked out my front door. That's when I seen them in the street with my yak. I hit the porch and thought nothing but sprinting after them. Ding dong swinging in the air be damned. I've had that yak going on 6yrs and it's always been fine hidden on my porch til now. Guess now I'm back to bank fishing all the time. *Unleashing cuss words like Gatlin gun*

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Im about to hit the river and live in Springfield. Also I am a LEO just not in clark county. Ill be keeping an eye out.


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

First sorry to hear about your ordeal, if I was you I'd keep an eye on craigslist,ebay, local paper and local yard sales. Lowlifes like that rarely enjoy things like fishing. Too busy making others as miserable as they are. Hope you get your yak back, if not you can always take solice in the fact they will answer to a higher court one day.


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

I've written the numbers down, and will watch on Cowan; hope that helps.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Keep an eye open in Craigs list.


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

I'm in your area, I'll keep my eyes open as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I hate to hear that, I'm kind of surprised that they didn't drop it while you were chasing them. It might be laying in somebodys yard somewhere in the neighborhood. Seeing a half naked man in a full rage, charging after me would make me drop everything and run; Im not kidding. I hope you get it back and I wouldnt be surprised if its sitting somewhere nearby.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sorry about the Yak Steve.....but......knowing you as well as I do and all the stuff we've done and laughed at, the visual picture that is now burnt in my mind of you running down the street nekkid chasing them and cussing , has brought a smile to my face! I wish you would have been able to catch them!
Did you make a Police report? Do they have any leads? I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Also, you may want to post an ad in Craigslist that your looking for a kayak. Offer 400 and get ready to field calls.


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Sucks! The whole "junk swinging" cracked me up, though!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Has to be close. Say vigilant. Post something in the neighborhood maybe? Some posters on the telephone poles? In sure some kid is telling the atory how his buddy just "gave" him the boy and part is none he wiser.


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

That sucks to hear, I will keep an eye out.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's the only two pics I have. Minus the crate that's my yak.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear that man.. That sucks. Thanks for the visual of a half naked man chasing thieves down the street though. Makes me cringe and laugh at the same time! 

Can you post the HIN (Hull Identification Number)? Its very rare that someone would remove the OH registration number from a boat/kayak. If it happens to show up on craigslist (which I imagine it will) and we see a boat like your without its OH registration numbers you can still prove its yours by the HIN. By posting it we can all keep a lookout for it as well. Good luck I hope you find it man!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The HIN is ZEP05870G707

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Also there's a rope off the right side from front to back & tied off in the middle of that rope is my 12" drift sock. Well that is unless they removed it already it should still be there.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That's going up in my yard tomorrow

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Man that blows, sorry. I have saved that info to my phone and will keep an eye out.

I would make a post over in the yak forum also. I would think it has to turn up. It's not like they can part out a kayak.

Your description of your attempt to apprehend them was humorous, to say the least.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

spfldbassguy said:


> That's going up in my yard tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You should put one of those motion sensor lights under it so at night if anything walks by it lights up the sign and people can read it at night to!  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That sucks. Can not have anything without some scumbag tring to take it from you.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in Springfield and goto cj and buck creek all the time ill keep my eye out you should also check the pawn shops on main st they'll probably take it down to mad river or buck creek I'd check around by the soft ball field Snyder etc i hope you get it back that's a shame nothing lower than a thief 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

that sucks but does sound pretty comical.

similarly.. today I was attending a family cookout and had a cooler full of beer in my trunk. Pulled up took it out and set it behind the car. Walked around back to find someone to help me carry the rest of the stuff. Came back to 2 guys throwing it in the back of their truck and floorin it with the tailgate down. Cooler flipped beer went everywhere and the cooler flew out completely as they tried rounding the corner at 40 through someones front yard as one of them banged the truck door repeatedly like he was slappin a horses ass. No license plate. Closest description I could give you is Joe Dirt and The Turtle Man. Watch out the east side has figured out how to cross the river now lol


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Steve, sorry to here about your yak... sounds typical of Springfield tho... 

First off... any identification numbers that could associate the vessel to you will be stripped. They are theives, they know to take your "name" off it.

Secondly, I would keep an eye open for the local pawn shops in the area (E Main has 2 headed out towards tuttle walmart, and another in town by Station 1 Bar) Even though Pawn Shop owners aren't supposed to buy items that need ID'ed such as vehicles, guns, etc... without being properly ID'ed- THEY DO! 

I hope for your sake you filed a report with the Spgfld Police, yes I know you are better off playing detective yourself, but still then there is a report at least. I am in town on that side alot, and my parents live in CJ's back pocket, so I will definitely keep an eye open for it.


----------



## JasonHughes (May 21, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out what's more amazing, the fact that someone would steal a kayak right off your front porch or the fact you hang out in the house half naked.


----------

